# DS Save Tool 1.0.5 save converter



## felix123 (May 6, 2007)

DS Save Tool by anter will convert almost any DS or GBA file into almost any other save type.

It will auto detect the input save type. You only need to specify the output save type.

It will also analyze the save and show you the useful and junk data in a save file. This is especially useful if you need to manually set the save size.

Supported save types:
R4/M3DSS
M3
G6
SC
SCDS
EZ4
EZ5
Acekard
DSLink
DSGBA/N-CARD/DS FIRE LINK/MK5
EWIN2
DS-X(via SC)
others

This is written in C# 2003. Please download .NET Framework 1.1 if it doesn't run.

http://files.zenixstudios.com/2007/5/6/zip/d/DSSaveTool.zip


----------



## ZeWarriorReturnz (May 16, 2007)

404

File not found

AKA: LINK DOESN"T WORK ,_,


----------



## GH0ST (Aug 19, 2008)

* DSSaveTools.1.1.4*

A new version of Anter's very nice saves convertor is out 
I it is here http://www.ndsbbs.com/read.php?tid=131944

UPDATE : Latest and final version is 1.1.6 ( Filetrip direct link )
Find 'DSSAVETOOL' on FileTrip.net


----------

